# Guilty dog video



## Joshherd (Jul 11, 2011)

I Love the guilty dog video on youtube it's sooo cute! What a funny dog. Hope you all enjoy! Couldn't get link to work so just Google guilty dog and its the first one (about eating the cat treats!).


----------



## Alphadog (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha...That video is comedy!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Haha, the musical choice really made it


----------

